# It’s Sundae!



## Dogs4Life

Love the name!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

With sprinkles😍! Have a great day!


----------



## Dogs4Life

I noticed after I posted this is in the other animals section- which breed are you getting?


----------



## Starla

She’s a bull terrier.


----------



## Asta's Mom

can hardly wait to see pictures!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Congratulations!


----------



## EVpoodle

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Liz

Ditto - congrats and puppy tax time!


----------



## Oonapup

can’t wait for the introduction!


----------



## JasMom

I have always loved Bull Terriers! They are a beautiful breed! As a child I would draw pictures of them all the time but never felt I could handle a Bully. Please share lots of pictures!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Anxiously waiting 🐶


----------



## BennieJets

I'm really really excited for you! Can't wait to meet her here too! Lucky Sundae!


----------



## Starla

As soon as we left her breeders, she peed and pooped in the carrier. 🤣🤦‍♀️ I snapped this pic while my mom was holding her so I could clean her (Johnny’s) carrier and redeposit her in it. She’s doing great so far. I can’t wait to get her home! (It’s a long drive between Houston and San Antonio!)


----------



## Liz

Welcome home, Sundae! (And for fans of The Cure, _It's_ _Sundae I'm in love_ 🎶)


----------



## Oonapup

She is extremely cute!! Welcome home puppy!


----------



## MiniMojo

OMG I'm in love with her. 😍 Congratulations! Please post lots of photos and stories.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

So cute!


----------



## Streetcar

How precious - I'd forgotten they can come in colors! Welcome, Sundae 😍.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

What a cutie pie 😍! Welcome home Sundae (well almost)!


----------



## Dogs4Life

She is too adorable! 😍 I hope Phoebe enjoys her new friend!


----------



## Mfmst

What a cutie pie! Love the name. Welcome little lady!


----------



## Starla

Delicious Hot Fudge Sundae, “Sundae” made it home about 2 hours ago. Phoebe doesn’t know what to think. 😳 I am so tired because of course I didn’t sleep much last night (anticipation!) and then drove and sat in the car from 7-4:30. She is settling in and finally slept a little bit, maybe 30 minutes. She LOVES the kids and is very inquisitive!


----------



## Spottytoes

Oh, my goodness! How absolutely adorable! I want to kiss that sweet face!
Congratulations!!!😍😊 Looking forward to the Phoebe and Sundae adventures!


----------



## TerraFirma

The half mustache cracks me up! Bullies make me think of one word: *ZOOOOOOOOMIES!!!!!!! *


----------



## EVpoodle

My goodness she is absolutely adorable! I love her coloring.


----------



## Starla

TerraFirma said:


> The half mustache cracks me up! Bullies make me think of one word: *ZOOOOOOOOMIES!!!!!!! *


Yes, with great fondness I recall our last bull terrier hucklebutting with wild abandon. I’m sure she will provide us with antics soon enough. The 1/2 mustache is how we chose her name - she looks like she’s been sneaking chocolate sauce!


----------



## Starla

Sundae has the most adorable white tip on her tail, like a little flag when I’m praising her for pottying outside. And we decided the spot on her back looks like an eighth note.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She is perfect! I’m excited to hear about the progression of her relationship with Phoebe.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Welcome home Sundae!


----------



## fjm

What a darling! I'm looking forward to hearing about all the adventures - and the zoomies.


----------



## cowpony

Congratulations. Phoebe will have her paws full explaining the rules to your new pup.


----------



## Starla

Sundae did amazing overnight, waking me up twice to do her business outside. No accidents overnight, which was amazing. Then two this morning within an hour. 🤣 oh, the puppy life. She LOVES her heartbeat unicorn, she’s snuggling with it to take a nap right now. Phoebe is still _very_ excited to have a puppy.


----------



## TerraFirma

@Starla Puppies are so mesmerizing with their roly-poly little bodies....and floppy puppy tiredness. Ahhhh....this should not auto-erase my _current_ teenage dirtbag, demand barking suffering, but it DOES!


----------



## Starla

Sundae joined me in a team meeting on Monday, where she stole the hearts of all our recruiters and then fell asleep on my shoulder for the duration of the meeting. 😍 She is a wild little thing, and it is very easy to tell when she gets overtired because she does an amazing snapping alligator impression, grabbing anything that will fit in her tiny mouth. Phoebe intimidates Sundae with her speed and springy antics. There is a lot of management to keep them both happy and safe, but in no time Sundae is going to be big enough that she’s going to be the antagonist! She is curious about Johnny, but doesn’t seem to have any prey-drive. Johnny spent the first few days hiding in his cat tree and glaring with suspicion, but has resumed his normal cat-tivities, including lounging on the floor and daring any dog to bother him. Below are some of my favorite pics from this week. Maybe next week her ears will stand up!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

What a sweetie!


----------



## TerraFirma

Sundae on a Friday morning is a perfect pick me up!

That face...those eyes...there's a little vinegar brewing in there. LOL. She is definitely going to be busy finding and creating fun in life!


----------



## Minie

Belated welcome home, Sundae. She is soooooo adorable. Just love her face


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Somebody _please_ keep me out of puppy threads.  I am far too weak for Sundae-level cuteness.


----------



## Audi

Starla said:


> Sundae joined me in a team meeting on Monday, where she stole the hearts of all our recruiters and then fell asleep on my shoulder for the duration of the meeting. 😍 She is a wild little thing, and it is very easy to tell when she gets overtired because she does an amazing snapping alligator impression, grabbing anything that will fit in her tiny mouth. Phoebe intimidates Sundae with her speed and springy antics. There is a lot of management to keep them both happy and safe, but in no time Sundae is going to be big enough that she’s going to be the antagonist! She is curious about Johnny, but doesn’t seem to have any prey-drive. Johnny spent the first few days hiding in his cat tree and glaring with suspicion, but has resumed his normal cat-tivities, including lounging on the floor and daring any dog to bother him. Below are some of my favorite pics from this week. Maybe next week her ears will stand up!
> View attachment 497795
> 
> View attachment 497797
> 
> View attachment 497796


Ohhhh. I want one! Always have.


----------



## Starla

Audi said:


> Ohhhh. I want one! Always have.


They have a red littermate available (buyer backed out) - or at least they did last week. And they have 2 retired adults ready in about month he said. 😉


----------



## Dogs4Life

Good thing they are so far away from me! I would love a retired adult.

I just want to kiss that sweet little face of hers!


----------



## Audi

Starla said:


> They have a red littermate available (buyer backed out) - or at least they did last week. And they have 2 retired adults ready in about month he said. 😉


I wonder if they have one that is mostly white? I knew I shouldn’t have looked at your puppy. 💕


----------



## Starla

Audi said:


> I wonder if they have one that is mostly white? I knew I shouldn’t have looked at your puppy. 💕


They tend to breed for color, but I have seen white dogs come out. In all seriousness, though I love Sundae and she is the most adorable pup, I’m not sure I would recommend her breeder. Many things that look great on paper are … lacking, and he was rather difficult to deal with.


----------



## Audi

Starla said:


> They tend to breed for color, but I have seen white dogs come out. In all seriousness, though I love Sundae and she is the most adorable pup, I’m not sure I would recommend her breeder. Many things that look great on paper are … lacking, and he was rather difficult to deal with.


Thank you. My husband would have to help walk him because I don’t have the strength and since he’s out of town most days,it’s a no go. I’ll just look at your baby. The collar is as adorable as he is.


----------



## Starla

Sundae is black until you flip her over, then she’s white. 😂😍









First time doing a puzzle! She was not a natural. 🤣 Too excited by the smell of the food to look for the food. Turning the bones over helped her figure it out.


----------



## TerraFirma

She's such a baby. So cute. Henry's first experience with a puzzle toy resulted in him digging at it fiercely and then flinging it across the room until the treats were all dislodged.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy "solves" his puzzle toys the same way Henry does🤣! Elroy didn't read the rules. He says "solved is solved, right!"


----------



## Audi

Starla said:


> Sundae is black until you flip her over, then she’s white. 😂😍
> View attachment 497962
> 
> 
> First time doing a puzzle! She was not a natural. 🤣 Too excited by the smell of the food to look for the food. Turning the bones over helped her figure it out.


Precious!!


----------



## Starla

Sundae has been with us for 2 weeks. She is 9.5 weeks old and has gone from 9.8 to 13 lbs, but feels so much heavier! We have had several accident free days, but then other days where I clean up 6 puddles a day, so I guess she’s right on track. 😂 She can still wedge herself under the couch, but just barely. I’ll be glad when she can’t any longer! I’m scared to look under and see the damage she has caused. With the help of bitter spray and time outs, she has figured out that biting hard hurts and will not be tolerated. She is slowly learning that only gentle mouths get treats. I was most excited to be getting my first dog raised with puppy culture, but frankly, I don’t believe she could have been. I’m trying not to be disappointed, none of my others were, it was just something I was excited about. I realized as she was snuggled up with the eyeless and tongueless lambchop that she needed her own, and she loves it. I also got her a big bear at the same time. You can tell she was the puppy who liked to lay on top of other puppies. She likes us to hold her chews. She likes to jump out at Phoebe from under the trampoline and then dive back under to safety. They are getting along wonderfully!


----------



## TerraFirma

Puppy in the tree!!!! Such big paws. She and Phoebe look like they're going to be partners in crime!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

What a wonderful collection of photos 😍! They're all precious!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

How does she compare to puppy Phoebe? Big difference in temperament and aptitudes? They are the most adorable duo.


----------



## Starla

Her feet are huge! I feel like that happened overnight! She is in love with that crepe myrtle tree. I just happened to have my phone with me when she decided to do glamour shot poses in it. She usually tries to pull the suckers off. Tug with a tree!

It is very hard for me to compare Sundae to Phoebe. She is all terrier! I have flashes of Jack’s puppyhood, which I thought was blocked out. She is tenacious and will not be distracted once she sets her mind to something. She has decided my hairy lap blanket must be stolen, and she will take any opportunity to try to grab it and drag it into her pen. She loves tennis balls (all balls) and wants them all. She has a strong resource guarding tendency. She is also perfectly happy to snuggle when she is tired - there’s nothing like a happy warm puppy taking a nap in your lap!

This is one flashback, Jack (in 2008) vs. Sundae (a couple weeks ago). Apparently refusal to lay down when you’re tired is a bull terrier thing! Both are dozing.


----------



## BennieJets

I actually snorted at those last photos! I have a photo of my now-13 year old when he was under a year, asleep in his crib like that!! 🤣 gosh I wish I could find to post here for comparison.

Sundae is scrumptious and the photos of her and Phoebe together are so heart warming.


----------



## Dogs4Life

She's so cute when she uses her gigantic toys as a bed.


----------



## Starla

Dogs4Life said:


> She's so cute when she uses her gigantic toys as a bed.


She only cries in her pen if she doesn’t have a giant toy to snuggle with. As long as she has one, she is fine.


----------



## JasMom

I LOVE HER!


----------



## TerraFirma

My first SFT, Piper, would fight sleep sooo hard as a pup that she'd sit there blinking, fighting the pull of sleep, tipping forward, tipping sideways - sometimes shivering herself awake again - and then BIONK fall over in a sleepy heap.  Cracked up the family. LOL.


----------



## Starla

Sundae Puppy Sundae really did it this morning. Still pretty dark out, and I had her out to potty. She has been so good about giving the pool a wide berth that I’ve really relaxed about it, though I still would never leave her outside unattended. This week she has decided she really is a bully so should start showing us with stiff-legged bully runs. She had done a little gallop in the grass. I thought she was going to race me to the back door, but instead she decided to take a shortcut. Plunk! Down she dropped like a rock and I held my breath for what seemed like an eternity, but she swam right back up to the top so I could scoop her out. The whole thing took mere seconds and she did amazing at holding her breath and heading straight for the side when she bobbed up. She was grumpy and vocal as I dried her off, but didn’t have to cough or sneeze at all.
As an aside, I had to go in and rescue Phoebe the third time she fell in as a puppy and could not get oriented, and she is a pro swimmer now, none the worse for having fallen in several times as a pup.
Some pictures of sweet sleepy head scritches, and I love her coloration. She’s going to have some brown in her ears. I didn’t even know black brindle and white was my favorite color of bull terrier! 😂


----------



## Starla

This week has been exhausting, to say the least.






Sundae loves going to the vet where she is doted on like she knows she deserves. But I forgot to grab ANYTHING on my dash out the door. So no bully stick, no toy, no treats, no nothing. Right after this video, one of the techs brought in a kong stick so she had something to play with other than her bag, my dress, my shoes… trapped in a tiny room with an overtired, overexcited little tyrant with a mouth full of needle teeth! 🤣 what a way to spend my lunch hour.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

So cute😍!


----------



## Minie

Adorable


----------



## Audi

Love her!


----------



## JasMom

No must mean bite harder in Terrier


----------



## Starla

JasMom said:


> No must mean bite harder in Terrier


She actually let it go for just a second when I said “no”, but I wasn’t quite quick enough. Since I didn’t have any treats or anything to trade, I didn’t want to tell her to “drop it”, so instead we did a very one-sided tug. 🤣


----------



## BennieJets

Sundae... I’m going to eeeeeeeaaaaaat you!!!!! Nom nom nom. 🍨


----------



## TerraFirma

I MELT at that little play growl. So much passion and nowhere to put it! lololol


----------



## Starla

Playing ball, but got a much more coveted prize. 😂


----------



## TerraFirma

I will be intrigued to find out how much your Standard influences Miss Sundae's development, and if you think she softens Sundae's edges. When dear Henry has evil days, I am afraid of what havoc he'll inspire when it's time for poodle pup. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Starla

TerraFirma said:


> I will be intrigued to find out how much your Standard influences Miss Sundae's development, and if you think she softens Sundae's edges. When dear Henry has evil days, I am afraid of what havoc he'll inspire when it's time for poodle pup. 🤦‍♀️


Honestly, Phoebe continues to be the most challenging dog I’ve ever owned. Sundae is just so _easy_ in comparison. Sure, she does terrier things, but it is so easy to see her plan forming that it’s easy to prepare or head-off as needed. Last night I had her outside to potty before doing the kids’ bedtime routine. Just inside the back door is the breakfast table, where we eat. Johnny-Cat was under the table (solely to cause chaos), and Sundae dodged me so I wouldn’t scoop her up on the way inside. So I came inside and turned to wait. She trotted up to the door. Stopped. Sat. Turned like she was going to walk away and then dodged inside as fast as she could. 😂 It was adorable, predictable, and easily managed. She has learned to go in her pen when asked and to sit for the door to be opened and to wait to be invited out. I’m glad they’re playing nicely together now, but it took getting a spiked collar for Sundae for Phoebe to stop mouthing Sundae’s neck long enough for Sundae to play back (very rounded spikes, they don’t hurt Phoebe, but stop her from mouthing Sundae’s neck.) It was always the plan to have a bull terrier and a standard poodle about 1-2 years apart. In hindsight, we should have gotten the bull terrier first. Phoebe has the same terrier stubbornness, plus she’s often smarter than me and much faster than anyone else in our house! She is intense and on, always.


----------



## Asta's Mom

I am really enjoying Sundae's pictures and your narratives.


----------



## Starla

This brilliant puppy put her toys in the food bowl to keep them still. 😍


----------



## JasMom

She is gonna be too smart for her own good


----------



## Starla

When you have to take eleventythree pictures to get a few cute ones! 
































Using a leaf to focus the puppy… (and you can see the one I was using before 








It’s exhausting taking pics!


----------



## TerraFirma

Her little side eye in the last photo...it's still loaded with intent. 😆


----------



## Spottytoes

I just love all of your pictures! Sundae has huge feet and toes! I love them! I’m kinda of weird but I really love dog toes. 🤣


----------



## Starla

TerraFirma said:


> Her little side eye in the last photo...it's still loaded with intent. 😆


So true. Her next move was to try to snatch my phone… again. 😂


----------



## Starla

Bowl as a pillow? Okay. 









Digging under the pool decking. 🤦‍♀️ Notice her supervisor…









She is seriously the cutest bully pup. 😍


----------



## TerraFirma

Question to Phoebe the SPoo: Based on your current Sundae cost-benefit analysis results, would you agree with the following statement: "Life is merrier with a Terrier"? 😄


----------



## Starla

Phoebe certainly enjoys having another dog! The only way she could be happier about it would be if we let her terrorize the terrier without supervision!


----------



## Starla

SOMEONE has decided they don’t like their food anymore.


----------



## Puppy Love

She is too cute. And her collar is so perfect on her. I love it.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

"Not hungry. Wanna play!"


----------



## Starla

Sundae went to her first FastCAT today! She loved watching all the other dogs, barking at all the other dogs (got to work on hush!), and meeting some people.

























now she is tuckered out


----------



## TerraFirma

_Good girl_, Sundae! She's taking notes for the future. 

Henry says it's too bad you're not neighbors. He'd offer free voice lessons to Miss Sundae.  Dear Henry is VOCAL, down to exceptionally loud yawns - in my ear - when he wants me to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Starla

@TerraFirma here you go. A compilation of recent Sundae grumbles. 🤣 the tippy tappy feet along with the growls crack me up.


----------



## BennieJets

I'm inclined to nickname her Piggly. She's so sweet.


----------



## Looniesense

So cute. How can you resist those demanding puppy eyes!


----------



## Starla

Looniesense said:


> So cute. How can you resist those demanding puppy eyes!


I honestly can’t. 🤣 This is how she is when she wakes up and wants to go outside. The snuggle is real with this one!


----------



## TerraFirma

She's a baby girl full of grumbles!!!!  Reminds me of a coworker of mine who had a Shih zhu and a Mini Schnauzer. She told her little granddaughters that the Shih zhu "full of candy fluff" and the Schnauzer was "made of gristle." Sundae has some gristle. LOL. So much to say. I love it.

Henry is listening attentively. 








He's carrying battle scars from unwisely trusting the border collie behind us. He stuck his snoot through the fence, and she chomped him. He still brings toys to the fence and bows for her attention-very optimistic.


----------



## Starla

Oh poor Henry!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Henry and Sundae are two of my favourite non-poods.


----------



## Starla

Sundae is 4 months old today. She has a lot to say about that! Her hobbies include paper shredding, her fluffy bed, and eating.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Very cute!


----------



## Starvt

I curious about her color. You mentioned black brindle and white, but given where I can see the color, is she perhaps a phantom brindle and white? I do know that phantom is a pattern that can be seen in bull terriers...


----------



## Starla

She does have the phantom coloration, but it’s not called phantom in bull terriers. She is black brindle and white because she has brindle, not tan, in her light parts. If it were tan, she would be a tricolor. What would be phantom in poodle is solid tricolor in bull terriers. Her momma was red and white and her daddy is a brindle and white.
Pictures to explain my awful descriptions:





THE BULL TERRIER CLUB OF VICTORIA INC.


Bull Terrier Club of Victoria Inc. Australia



www.bullterrierclubvic.com


----------



## Starvt

Starla said:


> She does have the phantom coloration, but it’s not called phantom in bull terriers. She is black brindle and white because she has brindle, not tan, in her light parts. If it were tan, she would be a tricolor. What would be phantom in poodle is solid tricolor in bull terriers. Her momma was red and white and her daddy is a brindle and white.
> Pictures to explain my awful descriptions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BULL TERRIER CLUB OF VICTORIA INC.
> 
> 
> Bull Terrier Club of Victoria Inc. Australia
> 
> 
> 
> www.bullterrierclubvic.com


Oh I get it! So, a black/brindle/white, not a black brindle/white which is what I thought it meant lol!
My other breed (cane corso) can come in "black brindle" so that's where my brain automatically went!


----------



## Starla

Starvt said:


> Oh I get it! So, a black/brindle/white, not a black brindle/white which is what I thought it meant lol!
> My other breed (cane corso) can come in "black brindle" so that's where my brain automatically went!


Commas would certainly help, right? 😂


----------



## TerraFirma

May she not find the toilet paper any time soon. 😃


----------



## Starla

I try my hardest to keep inside things inside. Chews, always inside. Toys, most stay inside. But this pork chomp (usually a golden orangey color), made it past me… Sassy Sundae thought it needed to come back inside with her. 🤣 I waited her out. She got distracted by a shoe, and I was able to call her inside from the shoe. Now I have to locate and dispose of that nasty chew.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh this is all too familiar!


----------



## JasMom

😂 She is trying so hard to convince you it’s ok to bring the chew!


----------



## Liz

In our house the game was:

She comes to the door with the chew, I close the door.
I close the door, she puts down the chew.
She puts down the chew, I open the door.
I open the door, she picks up the chew.
She picks up the chew, I close the door...

So much fun!


----------



## TerraFirma

Attempt 1: Brute Force (never let them know you're not in charge).

Attempt 2: Force with a thick layer of charm added in (because you're cute and humans are weaklings). 

Attempt 3: Initiate Protest Mode! 

That kinda sums up Terriers. LOLOL. 

And that tail is going to be a weapon of mass destruction in a few months. Bless your shins. 😂


----------



## Starla

Sundae had her first puppy class today! She got tired of sitting repeatedly and decided to shake it up by sitting closer and further from me and by sitting like a frog. 😂


----------



## Looniesense

What a little sweety! Lovely photo.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Be patient Sundae! 😊 You figure it out!


----------



## TerraFirma

Lil nugget looks so over it. "This is not fun anymore..." LOL Did she figure it out lickety split and then get bored?


----------



## Starla

TerraFirma said:


> Lil nugget looks so over it. "This is not fun anymore..." LOL Did she figure it out lickety split and then get bored?


Yes of course! 😂 She is the youngest pup in our class of 8. I didn’t catch how old the poodle mix twins are (littermates) and there’s a couple of 8 month olds all the way up a couple 4 year olds. It’s a beginner class, not a puppy specific class. She is the cutest, of course. I can NOT get her to lay down, at home or there. I was trying to work on that also a bit even though the focus was “sit” this class. We did work on “focus” (which is look at my face) a bit too to break the monotony.


----------



## TerraFirma

@Starla I don't know Bully temperaments/aptitude like I do other Terriers, but I feel like class environments are such a catch 22 with any easily bored dog -- especially if they're artful at faking being dumb or flat out throw tantrums when bored/frustrated. When Henry is toast, he does a backing up and stare down as if to say, "Lady, I just gave you a perfect [fill in the blank command]. You can't make me do another round of this. I'm tapping out." It's hard to gauge when that refusal will kick in and really depends on the day he's having and the activity. 

I remember as a kid taking my first Smooth to an obedience class, and the trainer was not pleased to have the extra work of a wily little terrier bitch in the class. He was of that, "Terriers can't be trained" mindset. I carried a bit of a chip on my shoulder going into that class. My mom would drop me off, and 12 year old me would traipse in there thinking, "You better not say anything mean about my dog..." Looking back, I realize the methods he used would frustrate/shutdown any sensitive or independent-thinking dog.

I am in the opposite situation - I made such a to-do over Henry's down since he arrived that his sit needs....stability. He wants to throw himself into a down immediately after a sit, because the down is when he's historically gotten the highest value treats. And, I have capitalized on the down when he's doing platform/mat work. So, he knows that a glued-down down equals him getting to do the FUN stuff like jumps and tunnels! Oops. My bad. lol.


----------



## Starla

They’re not even ranked on lists of 100 most intelligent dog breeds. But you and I know those lists don’t have terriers near the top anyways! Bull terriers, at least my dearly departed Jack and now Sundae are the most “hold my beer” dog breed I’ve ever been around. They absolutely live to bring joy. If they have an audience, they will do anything for a laugh. When Jack was young, around a year or so, we were visiting my parents. My dad was leaned back in his recliner. Jack came and snuffled his ear, which got a chuckle from everyone as dad made a face. Then he sauntered off into the kitchen. We heard a low woof, my dad looked into the kitchen, said “oh no!” And covered his head with his arms. Jack took a running start and then _launched_ himself onto my dad, upending the recliner, where he set to licking my dads face and head like a maniac. It was so funny. We were all crying from laughing, as we uprighted my dad and the recliner. He never did it again, but he knew if he acted up right then he would have a half dozen people laughing.

Sundae is soooo good at sit. She’s the only dog I’ve ever had that will sit and sit until released. Truth be told, I haven’t really done much with her for formal training. I feel Phoebe knew a dozen tricks by this age but I’ve been more content just to let Sundae be I guess. We’ve focused on leash manners (not that she’s good at them!), crate training (wait to be asked to come out), and how to have treats without going crazy more than anything. Her breeder was very strict with how much the puppies were fed, and I honestly think she was so hungry that any food would make her into a raging beast. Maybe it’s just her personality? But I had to start her out by making sure her bowl was never ever empty. Then I was able to give her food from my hand without her eating my fingers off. Then I was able to give very low value treats. We’re just now getting to where I can give her high value treats without her being so crazy that it is all she sees. It’s been a process!


----------



## Starla

Sundae is 5 months old today! She has loved the visitors and been absolutely sure they’re all coming over just to see her. Like most babies, she was way more interested in the box than the gifts it held!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Hard to believe that Sundae is already 5 months old. How much does she weigh now? Do you know what weight she is likely to get to? She is just adorable.


----------



## Starla

Asta's Mom said:


> Hard to believe that Sundae is already 5 months old. How much does she weigh now? Do you know what weight she is likely to get to? She is just adorable.


I don’t know how much she weighs, but I would guess around 35 lbs. Her breeder predicted she would weigh around 55 full grown.


----------



## Starla

Sundae has discovered a new game with her new Christmas present! Unfortunately, it’s very ruff on her poor snout! Now I have to figure out how to block off under the new trampoline…


----------



## TerraFirma

She's one tough cookie! 

Don't know if you know enneagram, but I believe most Terriers are 3s (achievers) 7s (party animal/adventurer), or 8s (antagonists/challenger). None are high on self-preservation. lol


----------



## Starla

I’m pretty sure bull terriers specifically are 7s. 🤣 You can see her formulate the plan to just jump straight through the net at the beginning of the video - not very 3!
She doesn’t act at all like it hurts, crazy pup.


----------



## Oonapup

Wow, she is brilliant! I love how she just invented a new way to play with her trampoline. And how she is using the feel of the vibrations to find and bounce the ball. She's going to be a physicist!


----------



## TerraFirma

Starla said:


> I’m pretty sure bull terriers specifically are 7s. 🤣 You can see her formulate the plan to just jump straight through the net at the beginning of the video - not very 3!
> She doesn’t act at all like it hurts, crazy pup.


At least she's not tearing through the netting!

Verdict is out on Henry's number. Izzie is most definitely an 8. She's a boss at work and at play. LOL








(no terriers were harmed in this growl-filled, fang fencing session  air chomps!)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh yeah BIG 7 vibes.  What a character.


----------



## Streetcar

Absolutely LOVE Sundae's inventive new game 😍! What a clever girlie.

X-pen around the trampoline might work if you want to block her to save her nose.


----------



## Starla

Streetcar said:


> Absolutely LOVE Sundae's inventive new game 😍! What a clever girlie.
> 
> X-pen around the trampoline might work if you want to block her to save her nose.


It would take a few to go the whole circumference. I have some safety fencing. Bright orange, so it won’t be pretty, but I can zip tie it to the bottom.

I also have to find a way to block off the air conditioner units outside or (probably easier), block the side yard off. She is so fast and will disappear on the side of the house and chew on the wires to the unit. 😳 she’s already cost us one repair fee, thank goodness it was on the unit and not on the pup!!


----------



## Looniesense

Maybe it would be easier to remove all toys sitting on the trampoline?


----------



## Starla

Looniesense said:


> Maybe it would be easier to remove all toys sitting on the trampoline?


I did that right after. She found a leaf to play with. She likes to be “under”, I waited and waited until she was too big to fit under the couch. I think blocking it off will be best for her. It’ll also allow the kids to play on their new trampoline even when the dogs are outside, which I don’t allow now for dog safety.


----------



## TerraFirma

In the spirit of Sundae's creative play... 

After a puzzle session, Dear Henry picked up his nub of a yak chew and did this....










He stood back...looked at it...looked at me like, "Check it out! It fits!" and trotted off to find something else to do. I wish I had my phone in my hand to capture his expression! 
 

Am thinking of getting some baby toys - ring stack and shape sorter. I'm wondering if he has the want-to do this with a cue.


----------

